# Who tried the new Barneys Farm Cookies Kush?



## Barney420 (Jan 13, 2015)

Shipping since this week, the cannabis cup 2014 #1 winner.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2015)

You've got his logo, and his name....so, are you _the _Barney of Barneys Farm?


----------



## badtoro99 (Jan 13, 2015)

im gonna buy!


----------



## Barney420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Just a fan


----------



## althor (Jan 14, 2015)

haha, marketing at its best.

My bet it is just as pisspoor, inconsistent, unreliable, and piece of shit just like 95% of Barney's Farms strains.
Almost as good as the world reknown "cup winning" strain Tangerine Dream!

Dont waste your money, find a real breeder, there are thousands of them out there.


----------



## Barney420 (Jan 14, 2015)

althor said:


> haha, marketing at its best.
> 
> My bet it is just as pisspoor, inconsistent, unreliable, and piece of shit just like 95% of Barney's Farms strains.
> Almost as good as the world reknown "cup winning" strain Tangerine Dream!
> ...


Ok thanks a lot.. for the negativity


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep, fuck Barney's and the bullshit they sell.

Tons of other breeders. Don't waste on dime on their shit.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 14, 2015)

good ol barney cashing in on the hype... I wouldn't waste my money. soo many awesome breeders and companies out there, why


----------



## Barney420 (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Yep, fuck Barney's and the bullshit they sell.
> 
> Tons of other breeders. Don't waste on dime on their shit.


What breeder should I try then? mostly interested in AF


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

Barney420 said:


> What breeder should I try then? mostly interested in AF


Simply look at the threads on the first page of this section. Tons of decent breeders mentioned. I'm personally fond of Bodhi.


----------



## althor (Jan 14, 2015)

Female Seeds has some good AFs, and the best thing about Female Seeds, you get exactly what you pay for.
Read the description, if you like the description, you will like the plant.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 14, 2015)

Barney420 said:


> Ok thanks a lot.. for the negativity



I admit my experience on Barneys is only limited to "freebies" but IMO they are just an average European breeder that newbies flock to b/c of cup wins. Now we all know that the "past" cup wins arent as legit as we all hoped they were but I have found okay/average plants with them and in my head put them in the same category as say Dinafem. Last seeds I sprouted from Barney's were 4 Blue Cheese freebies that I got from past orders from the mug shop. Decent growth, good smell in flower, a lil crusty but once dried and cured- it lost that smell that made it appealing to me in flower and lacked strength compared to what other nugs I had on hand.

Their Liberty Haze turned lots of folks off from Barneys but I have personally never grown it after reading its negative feedback. If it were 1995, I would be all over Barney's and Greenhouse but times have progressed and their is so much dank from so many places that I think Barney's has been surpassed many times over and you should try as many breeders as possible bc like I mentiuoned- so much dank in so many places outside European Breeders. Just thinking off the top of my head- only European breeder that is worth my $ IMO is Karma Genetics. Best wishes and good growing in 2015!


----------



## Barney420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Upstate2626 said:


> Just shows your experience in the "game" or lack there of.


True, only been growing seeds for myself under my bathroom light bubble, AF during the year and normal/feminzed during the autumn period. I must admit that the barneys farm AF harvest was not huge and that the tops are not very compact, but I liked the taste. I also tried dynafem af with similar results.


----------



## Barney420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyway barneysfarm cookies kush was the 2014 cannabis cup winner in Amsterdam, no one believe in this cup anymore?


----------



## althor (Jan 14, 2015)

Barney420 said:


> Anyway barneysfarm cookies kush was the 2014 cannabis cup winner in Amsterdam, no one believe in this cup anymore?


 Cup are rigged, they have been busted for rigging cups and just about any winning strain from the Amsterdam cup is like 1 pheno out of 1000 plants. Cups are nothing but bullshit and many of us have learned our lessons on dropping 20 bucks per seed for the most recent "cup winning" strain. Tangerine Dream won a cup and I wouldnt even use it to wipe my ass with. Worst strain on the planet but somehow won a "cup".


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

Barney420 said:


> Anyway barneysfarm cookies kush was the 2014 cannabis cup winner in Amsterdam, no one believe in this cup anymore?


Fuck no. Growers know after being ripped off as well as the drama of buying votes the cup is simply a circle jerk


----------



## Barney420 (Jan 14, 2015)

althor said:


> Cup are rigged, they have been busted for rigging cups and just about any winning strain from the Amsterdam cup is like 1 pheno out of 1000 plants. Cups are nothing but bullshit and many of us have learned our lessons on dropping 20 bucks per seed for the most recent "cup winning" strain. Tangerine Dream won a cup and I wouldnt even use it to wipe my ass with. Worst strain on the planet but somehow won a "cup".


Cannabis cup winner "big buddha seeds" Cheese is still my all time favorite taste. I don't remember the year, but it was the only cup in Amsterdam I have visited.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2015)

Barney420 said:


> Just a fan


Oh........so _you're _the one !



Barney420 said:


> Ok thanks a lot.. for the negativity


You'd rather have people let you waste 3-4 months of your time?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Barneys Farm fucking sucks


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 14, 2015)

Barney's Farm is the only breeder i see that is 100% shitted on by everyone. When you search forums, no matter what site it is, everyone seems to agree that they have maybe 3 good strains & the rest are complete overpriced bullshit that either doesn't germ, hermies, or is a complete disappointment.

When you look at other breeders that get shitted on (Greenhouse, Serious Seeds, BC Bud Depot, etc) for every person that shits on them, there's a person that loves them.

That's not the case with Barney's….everyone just seems to hate them.

The ones like Greenhouse & Serious that seem to be either loved or hated, i have drawn my own conclusion that they have decent genetics but terrible customer service. So if you get a pack where you pop them & find a keeper, you'll love them….but if you have an issue with Hermies or they don't pop, they won't help you out & you'll hate them.

Pretty much all these big name companies with cup victories have ridiculously overpriced shit though


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 14, 2015)

Barneys can suck my shit through a straw before I pop another one of their shitty ass strains. That seed company is nothing but a shitshow that is lucky they don't have some dude named swerve running it otherwise it would be the hands down most hated seed company to ever grow ditchweed.


----------



## Barney420 (Jan 14, 2015)

I got my answer: Barneys Farm SUCKS, Cookies Kush SUCKS and the cannabis cup SUCKS  thank you all for the input


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

Have never tried any of there gear out seen too many posts like @King Arthur and bad grow logs to the point it made the decision for me. It's a new strain I think so won't be many reports on it but to whoever grows it I commend you. Barney gotta capitalize on the Cookie craze  think they waited a lil to late tho as GG4 is the best thing right now


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2015)

Barney420 said:


> I got my answer: Barneys Farm SUCKS, Cookies Kush SUCKS and the cannabis cup SUCKS  thank you all for the input


N/P, Barney.

BTW - how much does it cost you for Attitude to list your Critical Kush as their top strain?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 14, 2015)

Barney420 said:


> I got my answer: Barneys Farm SUCKS, Cookies Kush SUCKS and the cannabis cup SUCKS  thank you all for the input


FTR don't let the negativity keep you away from this site. Good people are on these forums and they know the good from the bad. Like @amos said, they don't want to see you waste you time and money on shitty genetics. You asked a questions and got a brutally honest response. There are so many great breeders available, why give your money to and time to a shithead like barney, besides I doubt '_Cookies_' is even in his stable. guy is a liar douche bag theif...

Barney, Arjan, and Swerve can get bent!!!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2015)

I've tried a lot of seeds and breeders. Have tried 4 different Barney's strains, have never grown out a full plant with Barney's gear, they either didn't germ, or germed and turned out to be absolute crappy phenos that didn't make it out of a party cup. Not good genetics in my books.


----------



## dux (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been running Barneys lsd (2nd grow) and can't complain ..
I did have a blue cheese that was tasty but seemed like a powdery mildew magnet, constantly treating ..

I'm not gonna lie, I've bought into some misleading hype since I started my garden. My problem is lack of People with any knowledge (excluding da net) to talk to. I've kinda stuck with herbies or sannies just for the fact you don't see stories of getting ripped of with them? 

I agree ,I'd love to hear who's got better seeds/genetics and no worries of losing your money ..


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Barneys can suck my shit through a straw before I pop another one of their shitty ass strains. That seed company is nothing but a shitshow that is lucky they don't have some dude named swerve running it otherwise it would be the hands down most hated seed company to ever grow ditchweed.


ROTFLMMFAO!!!!
Slurpee straws work to get the peanuts,calicon told me


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2015)

dux said:


> I've been running Barneys lsd (2nd grow) and can't complain ..
> I did have a blue cheese that was tasty but seemed like a powdery mildew magnet, constantly treating ..
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I've bought into some misleading hype since I started my garden. My problem is lack of People with any knowledge (excluding da net) to talk to. I've kinda stuck with herbies or sannies just for the fact you don't see stories of getting ripped of with them?
> ...


Sannies


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2015)

I grew a few red dragons from barneys 7 years or so ago..great looking plant,but I had to tear it down..so I never got to smoke it..
Generally my opinion is barneys is like an ex broad.
She was good,then deteriorated,then became a useless bitch out for glory and no morals..so bad in all aspects,you can't imagine going back to her...
Shame what money does to the game.


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 14, 2015)

Grown one freebie LSD. Interesting plant.... it developed the worst most pungent paint thinner smell which disappeared eventually but the dried and cured weed wasn't special in any way. Tasted not too nice and the high was average at best. I've seen plenty of lsd grow reports and most of the guys were happy. I don't think it was my fault, the other plants in this grow were pretty good. Maybe it was some strange pheno. So that's my own experience with BF.
It seems that every new grower who only looks at the attitude website and the glossy weed magazines ends up with BF and GHS on their first few grows. Of course you can be lucky and it would be hard to exclusively produce shit seeds. Maybe there are a few strains which are ok or maybe even that tangerine dream freebie you get from the attitude at the moment is this one cup winning pheno. But i don't have the resources to waste on strains most growers had no luck with and spend a bit more time researching the forums. One pretty safe sign for example is that there is no 500 page Barneys Farm or GHS thread in any forum. These threads are usually up to 5 pages and end in some kind of basic 'disagreement'. But there is a Bodhi thread with thousands of entries. Or a Gage green thread, Sannies, TGA, Cali Connection etc. Before i spend money on seeds i want to see some good results from different growers. And again, you will find plenty of pictures of reputable breeder's gear but not so much from the BF or GHS front. 
So go ahead and spend your hard earned money on something with such a negative reputation. Perhaps you will be lucky and find something nice. But if your seeds won't germ, the seedlings die or whatever people reported here about their BF experiences don't say you haven't been warned.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> there is a Bodhi thread with thousands of entries. Or a Gage green thread, Sannies, TGA, Cali Connection etc.


I'd add Breeder's Boutique to that list, especially if you like pictures.


----------



## SeedHo (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Have never tried any of there gear out seen too many posts like @King Arthur and bad grow logs to the point it made the decision for me. It's a new strain I think so won't be many reports on it but to whoever grows it I commend you. Barney gotta capitalize on the Cookie craze  think they waited a lil to late tho as GG4 is the best thing right now


gg4 will be barneys next cup winner


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 14, 2015)

Barney: Joke of the genetics world.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Make your own seeds.
You get EXACTLY what you want.EVERYTIME.
And,prestige after they get passed around.


----------



## Barney420 (Jan 15, 2015)

Because I love cheese, last year I tried several cheese auto flower seeds I could find to grow under my light bubble: Dynafem, Royal Queen seeds, Barneys Farm seeds and Sweet seeds. None of them where a disappointment. The 'Sweet cheese auto' was the closest taste to the org (cannabis cup ) Big Buddha Cheese, the sweet cheese had the most compact white tops (very impressive!) while the Dynafem and Barneys seeds had fluffy tops with lots of small leafs in it but very good tasting (fresh mint cheese). The dynafem and barneys plants look and taste very similar could be the same seeds as far I am concerned. I know these commercial seeds are expensive but still worth to grow, if I needed to grow professionally I would not brother using seeds at all.


----------



## Barney420 (Jan 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Make your own seeds.
> You get EXACTLY what you want.EVERYTIME.
> And,prestige after they get passed around.


Its not so easy to grow your own AF or Feminized seeds, I leave that job to the breeders


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 15, 2015)

Barney420 said:


> Its not so easy to grow your own AF or Feminized seeds, I leave that job to the breeders


Your rooting for a team that doesnt even make the minors bro.... you could buy better dirt weed from mexco.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Your rooting for a team that doesnt even make the minors bro.... you could buy better dirt weed from mexco.


I'd have been happy with growing Mexico schwag over anything Barneys.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You've got his logo, and his name....so, are you _the _Barney of Barneys Farm?


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone here tried Ayr0n's frosty fudge cookies yet? Working at ayr0n's farm...ermmm I mean being a fan of ayr0n's farm doesn't make me biased or anything, but this strain is something you should really consider purchasing n I really wasn't expecting everyone to just shit all over my company in my own thread aka half ass marketing attempt.

-ayr0n





juuuuust kidding  Sorry barney





Here's a hug.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 15, 2015)

LOL there is tn


ayr0n said:


> Anyone here tried Ayr0n's frosty fudge cookies yet? Working at ayr0n's farm...ermmm I mean being a fan of ayr0n's farm doesn't make me biased or anything, but this strain is something you should really consider purchasing n I really wasn't expecting everyone to just shit all over my company in my own thread aka half ass marketing attempt.
> 
> -ayr0n
> 
> ...


Holy shit son laughing hard


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 15, 2015)

Hmmm, interesting....


Barney420 said:


> Just a fan





Barney420 said:


> mostly interested in AF





Barney420 said:


> only been growing seeds for myself under my bathroom light bubble


And then the profile page:
_Home page:_
_https://www.barneysfarmshop.com_
_Location:_
_Amsterdam_
_Occupation:_
_Breeder_


I rest my case.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)

Barney. You still owe me money for running violator kush and LSD. Those were some expensive ass hay seeds! No joke I took about a half pound of barney weed and left it in plain view in a homeless alley. 100% unsellable hay larf.

I never checked but I wouldn't be surprised if the homeless dudes passed it up.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Barney. You still owe me money for running violator kush and LSD. Those were some expensive ass hay seeds! No joke I took about a half pound of barney weed and left it in plain view in a homeless alley. 100% unsellable hay larf.
> 
> I never checked but I wouldn't be surprised if the homeless dudes passed it up.


Can you call someone to drive a truck through this thread?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Can you call someone to drive a truck through this thread?


We can turn it into the next Quantum Lush (rip).

What Barneys strain will give me 38% THC?


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> We can turn it into the next Quantum Lush (rip).
> 
> What Barneys strain will give me 38% THC?


Critical Kush 572% THC
https://www.rollitup.org/t/critical-kush-barneys-farm.632496/page-36#post-11232128

Resin drippin'


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> Critical Kush 572% THC
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/critical-kush-barneys-farm.632496/page-36#post-11232128
> 
> Resin drippin'


All we need now is Amos. 

Hey Amos! Get up in here with some controversial shit! Tell me what's on your mind today?


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 15, 2015)

@Amos Otis @Sativied @Uncle Ben @GroErr @polo the don @racerboy71 @st0wandgrow @mr mustache @natro.hydro @schuylaar @heckler73 







TonightYou said:


> All we need now is Amos.
> 
> Hey Amos! Get up in here with some controversial shit! Tell me what's on your mind today?


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> We can turn it into the next Quantum Lush (rip).
> 
> What Barneys strain will give me 38% THC?


Hahaha if it's the real Barney than he certainly deserves 150 new alarms everytime he logs in.

I bet 38% is no problem for a cup winning tangerine.


ETA But even for "just being a fan" one deserves a little shit creek action.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 15, 2015)

So Barney's is worse than GHS now? 

The liberty haze I've grown turned out pretty decent, did include a runt though, I can imagine getting a few of those gives a 'great' impression.

The tangerine dream and a couple of others they sell in their coffeeshop aren't too bad either. Based on all the negative comments it seems Barney needs a few breeding lessons to turn those clones/phenos they grow into a stable seed line.

The OP claims to be 34 years old, in which case he's not Barney's Barney. It's frankly a little silly to think Barney would bother posting such a thread here. People can crap on the cups all they want, breeders still submit what they think is best. It doesn't matter who wins but the entries still make up a popular list. I'd be more worried about falling for the shameless self-promotion of some of the new popular pollen chuckers. Any idea what one of the most busy coffeeshops in Amsterdam makes in a year... Barney's doesn't need to spam forums.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

Barney420 said:


> Its not so easy to grow your own AF or Feminized seeds, I leave that job to the breeders


Wanna use my C.S.?
ITS EASY AS FUCK.


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 15, 2015)

Sativied said:


> So Barney's is worse than GHS now?
> 
> The liberty haze I've grown turned out pretty decent, did include a runt though, I can imagine getting a few of those gives a 'great' impression.
> 
> ...


Barney's Farm, GHS, where's the difference? Both may have a few strains people get some good results with but there are so many breeders out there that i don't really want to risk it. Maybe in a perfect world where i have a the space to grow all kinds of stuff just for fun.
I don't know if "breeding lessons" would really do the trick. They've had a bad reputation for a while now and still keep doing their thing.

You're right about the cup, the entry list is very interesting. But very few breeders can supply seeds capable of reproducing the cup winning cut if this is possible at all, and some strains are clearly not for beginners. So for experienced growers the cup can be an interesting thing but for beginners it is a bad idea to just use the cup as a shopping list.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 15, 2015)

Actually, they mentioned somewhere that they suggest to get the feminized version of the cup winners because those are the closest to the winning clone. The fem seeds are basically selfed phenos, which maintains all the genes but spread out over all the seeds in different combinations, unless, that pheno was a result of breeding a strain true, which frankly, very few breeders even seem to understand what it means. Ah fuck, you're getting me started... I feel a rant coming, never mind.



BadInfluence said:


> Barney's Farm, GHS, where's the difference?


BF sells regular seeds too. GHS coffeeshop, and their own crap they sell there, unlike BF, sucks. I guess that last part is the main difference for me. I smoked product from both from their own coffeeshops and then the difference is rather obvious. You say they have a bad rep, but Barney's coffeeshop, restaurant-where-you-can-smoke, and the seed+souvenir shops are always packed. I'm not saying you're wrong, but I don't think that's the reality for them.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 15, 2015)

I wonder if Barney tickles the judges balls for victory


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I wonder if Barney tickles the judges balls for victory


Probably just an envelope of cash. Everyone speaks the language of money.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 15, 2015)

The judges are just kids, tourists, people who buy a pass for the entire event, as in every day, essentially get a judge pass. They take a coffeeshop tour and like I said, it isn't that bad if you got the result from the winning pheno itself grown by a large variety of growers. Even GHS Lemon haze. 

I guess one could bribe the counters, but bribing judges.... it's not like there are 5 voters.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 15, 2015)

Sativied said:


> You say they have a bad rep, but Barney's coffeeshop, restaurant-where-you-can-smoke, and the seed+souvenir shops are always packed. I'm not saying you're wrong, but I don't think that's the reality for them.


you raise some reasonable points and I am not trying to argue with you. I think we can agree that GHS is universally known as shit. This doesn't mean that they don't move boat loads of seeds. I wouldn't rate a breeder based on popularity or how much product they move, I base my opinion on how the gear turns out. I would honestly say that the difference between Barneys and GHS is negligible and they both suck, like really, really suck.

I honestly don't rate coffe shops highly either. Everyone who has a copy of hightimes can see the full page ads for GHS and BF's. I think many people at the shops are newbs and don't rally know any better. Not to mention, It won High times so it must be amazing..... people have no idea the Hightimes is nothing more than a shitty magazine filled with bullshit.

That's my rant 

Oh and I am sure that you can get some fire with both breeders, but the vast majority is garbage. Personally, I would appreciate it if someone advised me to spend my money on good genetics and not GHS and BF.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)

Honestly, at this point gun to head I'd choose a GHS strain over anything from barneys. At least I've seen good looking 
SLH plants and I know they have the verified chemdog cut...... So you MAY get something decent.

But Barneys? Home of the tangerine dream? I think not.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 15, 2015)

coppershot said:


> I wouldn't rate a breeder based on popularity


Me neither, at least not by itself no. It was in reply to "They've had a bad reputation for a while now and still keep doing their thing." I don't think they experience it like that and are so popular they see no need to do something other than their thing.

Liberty haze;


This was a bud of the runt I mentioned, almost Dr Grinspoon like structure...


So yeah, I know it's not the best, didn't know they're that bad.

I think many people don't realize that before Tangerine Dream there was nothing really like it in Amsterdam, as in with that tangerine/mandarin instead of orange-citral taste. The plant/seeds do have a bad rep here too though. I think that's partly why DNA's Tangie is popular. Many people have waited for a better Tangerine to grow.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 15, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Hmmm, interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's doing his selections and breeding under a bathroom light bulb. Everything has been explained in this thread.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 15, 2015)

Hold on guys I am trying to unplug my car headlight so I can use that to breed in the trunk!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Hold on guys I am trying to unplug my car headlight so I can use that to breed in the trunk!


Funny thing though, apparently the new porsche headlights are hot shit and are quick swappable. So a bunch of them were getting robbed around Europe by people looking for a free grow light.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 15, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Funny thing though, apparently the new porsche headlights are hot shit and are quick swappable. So a bunch of them were getting robbed around Europe by people looking for a free grow light.


LMFAO, watchout for barneys farms they might steal your headlights!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Honestly, at this point gun to head I'd choose a GHS strain over anything from barneys. At least I've seen good looking
> SLH plants and I know they have the verified chemdog cut...... So you MAY get something decent.
> 
> But Barneys? Home of the tangerine dream? I think not.


Pull the trigger for me ,mofos aint getting past my padlock...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Yes amos what race are you going to offend/make blanket statements about in this thread? OH, do mexicans, do mexicans....


No,no,nooooo...
WHITE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> No,no,nooooo...
> WHITE PEOPLE!!!


Between socks with sandals and wearing shorts in the winter, white people have terrible attire. 

That's all I got.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

What's 12in and white? Not a damn thing but a sub at subway.

Why so many white people in canada? Natural camouflage..


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3332366


Cause the waste electricity? 
I thought it was cause they smell like wet dogs outta the shower when theyre wet


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3332366


That picture gets me every time! Gotta save that one.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Cause the waste electricity?
> I thought it was cause they smell like wet dogs outta the shower when theyre wet



LOL! Apparently Joseph Hawkins agrees with you! I always thought white people smelled kinda like mayonnaise.

If you are Joseph Hawkins then my mind has officially been blown.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> What's 12in and white? Not a damn thing but a sub at subway.
> 
> Why so many white people in canada? Natural camouflage..


Jokes on us


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3332379
> LOL! Apparently Joseph Hawkins agrees with you! I always thought white people smelled kinda like mayonnaise.
> 
> If you are Joseph Hawkins then my mind has officially been blown.


 black people won't tell you this...they for real!!
Fuck with some one..let em know..you'll get a strange look like you found a secret out...


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> The continual harassment of mustache almost makes me think you wanna rub on his stem.


LOL!!! He wants to take a stem rub to see if I'm a keepable male.

He does seem to like his cheese crosses, so.... So I think he'd be stoked.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> LOL!!! He wants to take a stem rub to see if I'm a keepable male.
> 
> He does seem to like his cheese crosses, so.... So I think he'd be stoked.


Haven't bathed in a while ?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 16, 2015)

Barney420 said:


> Anyway barneysfarm cookies kush was the 2014 cannabis cup winner in Amsterdam, no one believe in this cup anymore?


Not even us little African boys take that one seriously. A political vote every time. How da f else can Cali Connection take one home?!?!?! Another note on Barney's is that a South African mountain grower I know had all his breeding projects contaminated by runaway hermaphrodite LSD pollen, lost close on 300 kilos of dank to being seeded (that translates to 600 mudafookin pounds dude), so for a whole season his customers got seedy bud and his reputation shot to hell. And of course goodye seven year breeding project. That cost people the food in their stomachs and my job as a trimmer.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Not even us little African boys take that one seriously. A political vote every time. How da f else can Cali Connection take one home?!?!?! Another note on Barney's is that a South African mountain grower I know had all his breeding projects contaminated by runaway hermaphrodite LSD pollen, lost close on 300 kilos of dank to being seeded (that translates to 600 mudafookin pounds dude), so for a whole season his customers got seedy bud and his reputation shot to hell. And of course goodye seven year breeding project. That cost people the food in their stomachs and my job as a trimmer.


Worth noting is apparently a few of the big dutch guys are sub contracting seed production out to farmers in Africa due to cost. At least I've heard as much.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh........so _you're _the one !


 ......fuck barneys


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

Heres a tiger... I don't think he's fooling anyone!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Not even us little African boys take that one seriously. A political vote every time. How da f else can Cali Connection take one home?!?!?! Another note on Barney's is that a South African mountain grower I know had all his breeding projects contaminated by runaway hermaphrodite LSD pollen, lost close on 300 kilos of dank to being seeded (that translates to 600 mudafookin pounds dude), so for a whole season his customers got seedy bud and his reputation shot to hell. And of course goodye seven year breeding project. That cost people the food in their stomachs and my job as a trimmer.



ouch


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Not even us little African boys take that one seriously. A political vote every time. How da f else can Cali Connection take one home?!?!?! Another note on Barney's is that a South African mountain grower I know had all his breeding projects contaminated by runaway hermaphrodite LSD pollen, lost close on 300 kilos of dank to being seeded (that translates to 600 mudafookin pounds dude), so for a whole season his customers got seedy bud and his reputation shot to hell. And of course goodye seven year breeding project. That cost people the food in their stomachs and my job as a trimmer.


Take that seeded bud and make hash! Problem solved.


----------



## Barney420 (Jan 16, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> He's doing his selections and breeding under a bathroom light bulb. Everything has been explained in this thread.


I said light BUBBLE thats like a window in your roof, so basically like a green house, there is not much space under it, but I grow the plants horizontal, I make about 160-180 grams / harvest without using any electricity!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

Come on Barneys, stick to drumming up sales in silly cannabis monthly rags. It's more effective than coming to boards where we've either been disappointed by your shit gear, or seen others experience your shit gear.


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 16, 2015)

Seriously, if i had a business and in forums 85% of the people had such an opinion on what i produce i would probably try to do something about it. Or is it a "never change a running system" kind of thing?
But who am I to judge a company as long as they have happy customers? Maybe it's me who can't see the light.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Seriously, if i had a business and in forums 85% of the people had such an opinion on what i produce i would probably try to do something about it. Or is it a "never change a running system" kind of thing?
> But who am I to judge a company as long as they have happy customers? Maybe it's me who can't see the light.


Naw, you see they are large enough and have enough gullible customers who don't know any better. 

Granted with more and more legalization on the forefront, they may just end up having to step up their game. 

Nevertheless, they won't get another dime of my money


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 16, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Granted with more and more legalization on the forefront, they may just end up having to step up their game.


Not too sure about this. Look at other industries. The biggest ones are often the worst when it comes to quality and customer service etc.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> This post goes out to the lil homie Amos. Dude loves tigers. This post is gonna blow his redneck mind!
> 
> Tiger Fish
> View attachment 3332834 Tiger Woods
> ...


I'm digging that last picture! Have you smoked her yet?


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 16, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'm digging that last picture! Have you smoked her yet?


One of my favorite strains I've grown/smoked. I REALLY hope B releases it. Mango/peach/apricot/melon FUNK with a backend of pine/soap.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> One of my favorite strains I've grown/smoked. I REALLY hope B releases it. Mango/peach/apricot/melon FUNK with a backend of pine/soap.


That sounds absolutely exquisite. I'd pounce on that.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 16, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> That sounds absolutely exquisite. I'd pounce on that.


Yield was HUGE on every one. Not one under a QP. Stone is very very strong.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 16, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Heres a tiger... I don't think he's fooling anyone!
> 
> View attachment 3332653



hahaha! I wanna paint my dog like that


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> hahaha! I wanna paint my dog like that


When I saw that picture, I about doubled over laughing! I mean look how awesome and ridiculous that dog is! I love it!



mr mustache said:


> Yield was HUGE on every one. Not one under a QP. Stone is very very strong.


That's awesome yields. What light and what container size?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

Mean while in China, this 'panda' is full of win!


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 16, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> When I saw that picture, I about doubled over laughing! I mean look how awesome and ridiculous that dog is! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome yields. What light and what container size?


In a room with 4 600 watters... 5 gal containers. Biggest one just clocked in at almost 6 zips.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> ARRRGH!!!! I hate dirty muslims! Cops are pretty cool guys. Ever tried Freedom of seeds? Cheesedom amigo!
> Jesus rules and I need tiger dick!
> 
> See what I did there?


I did laugh, that was pretty good.



mr mustache said:


> In a room with 4 600 watters... 5 gal containers. Biggest one just clocked in at almost 6 zips.


Thats pretty good yields. Next place is definitely having a room and no tents.


----------



## smokethatkushh (Jan 16, 2015)

It's a honest opinion smoke a blunt and chill. It was a great strain that got me stoned and I don't even use that word... all and all I recommend. Why is this strain so hated .... from what I read yall had no clue how to grow


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 17, 2015)

smokethatkushh said:


> It's a honest opinion smoke a blunt and chill. It was a great strain that got me stoned and I don't even use that word... all and all I recommend. Why is this strain so hated .... from what I read yall had no clue how to grow


Hey I'm glad barneys farm works for you. We all have different definitions of what quality is.....And yeah we all suck at growing.


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey Mr Mustache you just confused the shit out of me with Amos' old avatar pic.


----------



## althor (Jan 17, 2015)

smokethatkushh said:


> I grew barneys farm red dragon along time ago in very crappy grow conditions. I've been a member for along time I have no clue where all the doutch bags came from... but from that grow barneys farm is great.


 You grew 1 plant from 1 strain a long time ago and that makes the breeder great?
And you are calling people "doutch bags". 

For the record, I have grown Red Dragon as well, it was pretty decent.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 17, 2015)

althor said:


> You grew 1 plant from 1 strain a long time ago and that makes the breeder great?
> And you are calling people "doutch bags".
> 
> For the record, I have grown Red Dragon as well, it was pretty decent.


I heard Italy has better bags than the Dutch , but its mostly just hearsay


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 17, 2015)

How do you properly spell douche bag anyways? Im not really up on vaginal hygiene


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 17, 2015)

I think a barneys cookie came out of my ass this morning, I should have taken a picture for the OP.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I think a barneys cookie came out of my ass this morning, I should have taken a picture for the OP.


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 17, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> I would recommend a flush


Yeah I haven't flushed in 2 weeks bro, been trying to build up the salts.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 17, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> How do you properly spell douche bag anyways? Im not really up on vaginal hygiene


You did it right.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 17, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> You did it right.


ROFFFLES, nice avatar bro!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 17, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Whats all this fuckin racial bullshit talk on a pot forum? Fuck You.
> Go post your shit in craigslist asshole's.


You sir are an intolerant!! 
What's white,and in the super bowl?
The goal line!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 17, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3332853
> If you don't like it, you shouldn't have wandered into the 38% thc thread. It's how we roll.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 17, 2015)

This site rules for so many reasons.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 17, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3332853
> If you don't like it, you shouldn't have wandered into the 38% thc thread. It's how we roll.


So sorry! Wrong 38% thread.


----------



## Itex250 (Jan 18, 2015)

althor said:


> You grew 1 plant from 1 strain a long time ago and that makes the breeder great?
> And you are calling people "doutch bags".
> 
> For the record, I have grown Red Dragon as well, it was pretty decent.


Yeah , I grew red dragon, red diesel, blueberry , from Barneys farm too several years back , of all the seed banks even then ,it was really iffy if the seed even germed , then you had to watch like hell to make sure you didn't have little nanners , Barneys genetics are getting old and have never been stable . I recently tried Barneys again , NOT ONE SEED POPPED OUT OF TEN!!! All of my other seeds germed fine . I bought them from Herbies and I complained , they said they would make it right , that was July 2014,apparently make it right means fuck you yank, what do you expect from a bunch of wankers who allow sharia law to flourish in their midst , pussies all of these euro trash seed banks , they have exploited us long enough , fuck the European seed banks , buy American!!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 18, 2015)

Itex250 said:


> Yeah , I grew red dragon, red diesel, blueberry , from Barneys farm too several years back , of all the seed banks even then ,it was really iffy if the seed even germed , then you had to watch like hell to make sure you didn't have little nanners , Barneys genetics are getting old and have never been stable . I recently tried Barneys again , NOT ONE SEED POPPED OUT OF TEN!!! All of my other seeds germed fine . I bought them from Herbies and I complained , they said they would make it right , that was July 2014,apparently make it right means fuck you yank, what do you expect from a bunch of wankers who allow sharia law to flourish in their midst , pussies all of these euro trash seed banks , they have exploited us long enough , fuck the European seed banks , buy American!!



You mean breeders? Because the banks simply sell them.

Last I checked there isn't sharia law in Europe. Sounds like someone forgot to take their meds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Last I checked there isn't sharia law in Europe. Sounds like someone forgot to take their meds.


You best check again.

http://www.billionbibles.org/sharia/sharia-europe.html

" Muslim police already exists in Spain, where Sharia courts now threaten women for driving cars or working outside the home. Recently, a woman accused of adultery was sentenced to death by a Sharia court. "


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You best check again.
> 
> http://www.billionbibles.org/sharia/sharia-europe.html
> 
> " Muslim police already exists in Spain, where Sharia courts now threaten women for driving cars or working outside the home. Recently, a woman accused of adultery was sentenced to death by a Sharia court. "


That's your source? You really are a hoot! Even your fucked up fox news issued an apology after some dumbass was on the air claiming the same fucking nonsense.

http://gawker.com/fox-news-apologizes-for-impressively-dumb-and-wrong-isl-1680272051

Has critical thinking gone out the window? Is xenophobia truly this stupid?


----------



## SeedHo (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> That's your source? You really are a hoot!


Hootie hoo: http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/2530/denmark-sharia-hezbollah

"
Gatestone Institute, a non-partisan, not-for-profit international policy council and think tank is dedicated to educating the public about what the mainstream media fails to report in promoting:


Institutions of Democracy and the Rule of Law;
Human Rights
A free and strong economy
A military capable of ensuring peace at home and in the free world
Energy independence
Ensuring the public stay informed of threats to our individual liberty, sovereignty and free speech. "
http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/2530/denmark-sharia-hezbollah


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 18, 2015)

Yea, Bolton runs that racket. A Bush crony at its finest, a neoconservative who also sits on the American Enterprise Institute. Another stellar organization of half wit "think tank" including in their foreign policy provisions to be pro Isreal and anti Muslim when ever possible.

Again, try harder. You make this too easy.


----------



## SeedHo (Jan 18, 2015)

anything that has to tag itself as a think tank just makes me wonder. i mean do they lay in a tank and think, or do they think and feel a tank is the only solution.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## TonightYou (Jan 18, 2015)

SeedHo said:


> anything that has to tag itself as a think tank just makes me wonder. i mean do they lay in a tank and think, or do they think and feel a tank is the only solution.


I remember when I was younger and first heard the term think tank. I was under the assumption that all they did was research and develope policy ideas. Wasn't long after I learned most have a bias and many publish information to confirm with their bias. Usually they are made up of political has beens.

It's one thing to have a bias, and admit the bias when doing research. Particularly when one has financial backers desire a particular stance to a position or ideology.

Not all think tanks are necessarily terrible, some do carry out important research, research the includes methodology, and citations. The organizations such as AEI are hacks who basically write terrible op eds.

Just look at their page and tell me anything even close to objective is being carried out there:
https://www.aei.org

Any right wing ideologue could write for that nonsense.

Now the left isn't excused from such nonsense either. I wouldn't be quoting from the Center of American Progress. While not as egregious as some of the right wing think tanks, they certainly are sloppy. At least they believe in positions based on reality such as climate change but I'd be hesitant based on their record of using them as a source. Plus the political members would draw pause as well.

https://www.americanprogress.org

Now more respectable groups, which still have bias but have a history of avoiding specific policies or necessarily being overtly involved in politics include:

http://www.aspeninstitute.org/about whice focuses on fostering leadership and nonpartisan ideas.


http://www.brookings.edu/about#research-programs/
The Brookings Institute, what can be considered center left but is an organization that definitely does their home work.

http://www.pewresearch.org/about/ Probably one of the best think tanks out there as far as think tanks go. They are non partisan, and really do cutting edge research on demographics, ah fuck it they say it best:
"Pew Research Center is a nonpartisan fact tank that informs the public about the issues, attitudes and trends shaping America and the world. It conducts public opinion polling, demographic research, media content analysis and other empirical social science research. Pew Research does not take policy positions. It is a subsidiary of The Pew Charitable Trusts. See leadership and staff."


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 18, 2015)

See Amos, I can post pictures too. Is a conversation to complicated for you to conduct? Must you resort to extremist? Because I can find them in your camp even easier.
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


Ironic, you and extremist Muslims have something in common, hate.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2015)

NIce pics, TY - which one had anything to do w/ Shariah law ?

Oh, I'm sorry - have you decided you can't defend your position - again? [ no shariah in Europe, in case you didn't run away fast enough ]


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 19, 2015)

No, there is no sharia law in Europe. I'm posting the American equivalent, the Christian Taliban.

Again, learn to fucking read. There is no sharia law in Europe just as erroneously making the claim that Dearborn was years ago by your "news channel".
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/01/19/world/europe/fox-news-apologizes-for-false-claims-of-muslim-only-areas-in-england-and-france.html

Another source, learn to read and comprehend instead of looking like a dumbass.
unless of course you enjoy going through life being a know nothing, and holding erroneous beliefs.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 19, 2015)

No they just string up gays on fence posts, lynch black people, and shoot abortion doctors in the church no less.

How dense are you? Seriously are you capable of critical thinking?


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey @Amos Otis, i don't want to get in the middle of your argument here but you should be careful with your sources. The Sun and the Daily Express are a little.... let's say.... controversial.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 19, 2015)

So how bout that cookie kush strain?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 19, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Hey Amos, i don't want to get in the middle of your argument here but you should be careful with your sources. The Sun and the Daily Express are a little.... let's say.... controversial.


Apparently he never learned how to weight the trustworthiness of sources. Again I posted critical statements against his nonesense, you think he even bothered to read? Nope, he cherry picks his info to conform with his hate based ideology.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey can someone explain to me what 'cookie' strains even are? I live in a box, so in addition to not being up on vaginal hygiene, I'm not real familiar w/ cannabis hype either. What makes a strain 'cookie'ish ? Where does it come from...how come all the gs cookie pics I've seen look like they don't yield very much? Might just be me, but uh...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 19, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> Hey can someone explain to me what 'cookie' strains even are. I live in a box, so in addition to not being up on vaginal hygiene, I'm not real familiar w/ cannabis hype either. What makes a strain 'cookie'ish ? Where does it come from...how come all the cookie pics I've seen look like they don't yield very much? Might just be me, but uh...


Check out the clone only strain. Specifically @kgp as he explains it well.


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 19, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Apparently he never learned how to weight the trustworthiness of sources. Again I posted critical statements against his nonesense, you think he even bothered to read? Nope, he cherry picks his info to conform with his hate based ideology.


As i said, i don't want to get into this argument. Just leaning back and enjoying really


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 19, 2015)

Eh, there is no point anymore. 

Amos is who he is and I'm simply wasting time. Getting paid while doing it but surely I can find more engaging individuals to converse with. 

He is either a great troll (not really as he can get people going but really believes it) or is a dunce.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2015)

get back to the subject at hand please.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 19, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> So how bout that cookie kush strain?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Eh, there is no point anymore.
> 
> Amos is who he is and I'm simply wasting time. Getting paid while doing it but surely I can find more engaging individuals to converse with.
> 
> He is either a great troll (not really as he can get people going but really believes it) or is a dunce.


Really? Let's examine 'dunce'



TonightYou said:


> No they just string up gays on fence posts, lynch black people, and shoot abortion doctors in the church no less.
> 
> How dense are you? Seriously are you capable of critical thinking?


Please post recent pics of these marauding gangs of Christians and the strung up gays on fenceposts.

As I've posted several pics of beheadings - which look to have been taken down - then surely you have an equal amount of gays on fenceposts to support your argument - right?

If not, that would make you a B/S artist, and not a very good one at that - but I'll give you the opportunity before calling you a 'dunce'.

BTW - post the recent pics of the black lynchings - you can do that, right?

Twelve free speech cartoonists were killed a few days ago - you have a matching amount of abortion doctors killed in 'churches, no less' ?

Let me save _you _the time - you can't do it, and you know you can't.

So move along to your next strawman position, as you've yet to defend even your _first _ point - no sharia in Europe. Why.....in fact, you're talking about _anything but that. 
_
Ain'tcha/? LOL.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

Haven't tried it yet, I don't think I will get around to it either. Barneys Farm has done me dirty in the past and so I can't justify spending money on their gear. If I were to get a freebie I don't think I would be able to pop it and I would gladly give it to someone who appreciates their stuff. I think they are more suited towards outdoor growing.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Really? Let's examine 'dunce'
> 
> Ain'tcha/? LOL.



Dude Sunni is getting tired of all this bickering, she asked us to get back on topic so lets do that. Do you have any experience or something you would like to share with us about the new barneys?


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey homies, i got an awesome video for you. I didn't actually watch it or listen, just kinda saw it sitting there next to barneys cookie kush on their site. One thing I _did_ notice is the guy in glasses has an awesome shirt I think you'd all enjoy. Really sweet logo on it:





Discuss:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2015)

Itex250 said:


> I recently tried Barneys again , NOT ONE SEED POPPED OUT OF TEN!!! what do you expect from a bunch of wankers who allow sharia law to flourish in their midst , pussies all of these euro trash seed banks , they have exploited us long enough , fuck the European seed banks , buy American!!


Yeah, Barney's sucks.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> get back to the subject at hand please.


Will do, I'm done engaging with Amos unless it's cannabis specific. I'm tired of arguing stupid shit with him.

Sorry to drag you into this.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 19, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> So how bout that cookie kush strain?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Will do, I'm done engaging with Amos unless it's cannabis specific. I'm tired of arguing stupid shit with him.


Me, too, sunni - I kept waiting for TY not to argue his 'stupid shit', but I've concluded that's all he's got.

Sorry you were drug into this.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> Hey homies, i got an awesome video for you. I didn't actually watch it or listen, just kinda saw it sitting there next to barneys cookie kush on their site. One thing I _did_ notice is the guy in glasses has an awesome shirt I think you'd all enjoy. Really sweet logo on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched it and it was alright, dude smokes a joint of pineapple chunk and they talk the talk for a couple minutes but nothing ground breaking or revolutionary.

here is a video that came on after though, I clicked on it because I have never seen Soma.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2015)

Soma ?



King Arthur said:


> Do you have any experience or something you would like to share with us about the new barneys?


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I watched it and it was alright, dude smokes a joint of pineapple chunk and they talk the talk for a couple minutes but nothing ground breaking or revolutionary.
> 
> here is a video that came on after though, I clicked on it because I have never seen Soma.


You ever see someone whose facial hair and/or attire doesn't quite match their face? You ever see someone whose facial hair and/or attire doesn't quite match their face On Barney's Cookie Kush?!


----------



## kgp (Jan 19, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> Hey can someone explain to me what 'cookie' strains even are? I live in a box, so in addition to not being up on vaginal hygiene, I'm not real familiar w/ cannabis hype either. What makes a strain 'cookie'ish ? Where does it come from...how come all the gs cookie pics I've seen look like they don't yield very much? Might just be me, but uh...


Cookies is a specific strain, there are a few actually. You can usually identify cookies by the dark purple and greens nugs that are super frosty and covered in trichs. You can train the cut to yeild pretty good, you have to top every nod in early veg, then flower. It's a very good strain, imo. 

And vaginas are like self cleaning ovens, at least that's what my girl tells me. All pink, no stink so she must be doing something right.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

kgp said:


> Cookies is a specific strain, there are a few actually. You can usually identify cookies by the dark purple and greens nugs that are super frosty and covered in trichs. You can train the cut to yeild pretty good, you have to top every nod in early veg, then flower. It's a very good strain, imo.
> 
> And vaginas are like self cleaning ovens, at least that's what my girl tells me. All pink, no stink so she must be doing something right.


I was told by the biology teacher never to ask what is in a vagina, other than a penis har har. 

I asked, and I got some weird ass answer with all kinds of bacteria and yaddya, you are right though it cleans itself as long as its running properly.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I was told by the biology teacher never to ask what is in a vagina, other than a penis har har.
> 
> I asked, and I got some weird ass answer with all kinds of bacteria and yaddya, you are right though it cleans itself as long as its running properly.


I had to laugh at "running properly" as if it's some engine or something. But it is true, they seem to take care of themselves, it's what my lady tells me. I simply enjoy the equipment when given the opportunity


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I had to laugh at "running properly" as if it's some engine or something. But it is true, they seem to take care of themselves, it's what my lady tells me. I simply enjoy the equipment when given the opportunity


LMFAO well when she isn't running on all cylinders she sometimes can get a little clammy if you know what I mean.

Talking about barneys cookie kush guys


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 19, 2015)

So are we in agreement that 'douche bags' are no longer hip? I heard the circumcision is becoming obsolete as well 

oh and uh...barneys cookie kush...


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> So are we in agreement that 'douche bags' are no longer hip? I heard the circumcision is becoming obsolete as well
> 
> oh and uh...barneys cookie kush


Agreed, let there be light. 

Time for a mechanical solution to a known problem, to turn down the asshole you just gotta turn up the smoke!  hahahaha bong rip time.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 19, 2015)

What's 'rolex kush' ? Cup wiener I guess?

"
*Cookies Kushdeveloped by the Barney’s Farm Seeds team for the 2014 High Times Cannabis Cup!!*
An unusual blend of fine genetics. Cookies Kush is a blending of the famous Girl Scout Cookies with the one and only Rolex Kush.

This is a powerful and extremely vigourous indica plant, yielding huge amounts of beautiful stoney kush buds! Flowers in just 8 weeks indoors."

https://www.barneysfarmshop.com/barneys-farm-seeds/cookies-kush-barneys-farm.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 19, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I had to laugh at "running properly" as if it's some engine or something. But it is true, they seem to take care of themselves, it's what my lady tells me. I simply enjoy the equipment when given the opportunity


Maybe @sunni could chime in on this?

If we get too off topic she could just change the thread title to coochie kush.....


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Maybe @sunni could chime in on this?
> 
> If we get too off topic she could just change the thread title to *coochie kush*.....


_has a nice ring to it_


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

I have always been a fan of the name "Wet Dream" or "Cream Dream"


----------



## Boozle (Jan 21, 2015)

Seeing as this looks like the place to tell barney what ya think.. Im a liberty haze victim. I saw a vid with the man all happy with the cup going on about how its a backcrossed amnesia lemon or something. Clearly said this its on youtube. Then when i got my liberty haze the pack said Chemdog x g13 or something. What they released as the number 1 cup winner was a totally different set of genes. I wont go into how the man at the counter in the coffeeshop ripped me and a pal off but i just popped in to say FUCK BARNEYS too. Hope everyone else on the forum is enjoying not being that c**t right now.


----------



## JointFarmer (Jan 21, 2015)

I was on the barneysfarmshop.com website today and found quite a few strains that claim to have won 1st or 2nd place at the Cannabis Cup:


Critical Kush
Malana Bomb
Amnesia Lemon
Dr Grinspoon

...there could be many more. After these four I just stopped looking.

I'm not able to find any of these strains as Cannabis Cup winners (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_Cup)

Does anyone understand what's going on here?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 21, 2015)

JointFarmer said:


> I was on the barneysfarmshop.com website today and found quite a few strains that claim to have won 1st or 2nd place at the Cannabis Cup:
> 
> 
> Critical Kush
> ...


What's going on is these ass hats have been and will continue to lie blatantly to you. They bolster their terrible genetics and breeding practices by stating falsities like this and have been doing so for quite along time.


----------



## JointFarmer (Jan 21, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> What's going on is these ass hats have been and will continue to lie blatantly to you. They bolster their terrible genetics and breeding practices by stating falsities like this and have been doing so for quite along time.


Wow... that would be pretty blatant... and so easy to prove wrong. I'm shocked that this could really be happening.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 22, 2015)

JointFarmer said:


> Wow... that would be pretty blatant... and so easy to prove wrong. I'm shocked that this could really be happening.


nah they will continue to do this as every huge seed company does until consumers make more informed choices.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 22, 2015)

*Violator Kush Day 68*









*Tangerine Dream Day 82*


*just kidding, I googled "worlds smallest cannabis plants and got this..*


----------



## coppershot (Jan 22, 2015)

lol wtf. that def sucks. actually made me laugh out loud. proof is in the pudding with companies like barneys farm.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 22, 2015)

I've had clones that were taken too late in flower with more bud on them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2015)

Barney's blew the big one with my pineapple chunk, more like wild variation nothing like described, with each pheno different. 

But what got me was I know someone that had a great tasting somewhat potent Tangerine dream. Shit tasted fantastic but I'll pass for something more reliable.

The sharif don't like it, rock the casbah .


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 22, 2015)

coppershot said:


> lol wtf. that def sucks. actually made me laugh out loud. proof is in the pudding with companies like barneys farm.


I added a footnote so I don't feel too horrible.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 22, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I've had clones that were taken too late in flower with more bud on them.


You had me rollin hahahahhaha, im laughin hard right now.


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 22, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I've had clones that were taken too late in flower with more bud on them.


I have found bigger buds than that in my couch cushions.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 22, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I have found bigger buds than that in my couch cushions.


I have found bigger buds in my ashtray


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

I wonder what the going rate for a cup is. Might get one. Unless it includes giving oral. I bet oral is involved somewhere


----------



## bengi (Jan 24, 2015)

I got a free fem pack of Blue Cheese with one of my orders.

Sounds like I might re-gift it.


----------



## benjie4190 (Feb 2, 2015)

Well I brought 5 cookies let see what happens


TonightYou said:


> Simply look at the threads on the first page of this section. Tons of decent breeders mentioned. I'm personally fond of Bodhi.


----------



## jetinight7 (Feb 3, 2015)

barney's critical kush doesnt look to be that bad.. check out heath robinson's critical kush tree grow!


----------



## endepth (Feb 4, 2015)

benjie4190 said:


> Well I brought 5 cookies let see what happens


I just popped 2 myself


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Maybe @sunni could chime in on this?
> 
> If we get too off topic she could just change the thread title to coochie kush.....


That sounds like a Bodhi strain lmfao... Dream Beaver x Goji


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 5, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Yeah I haven't flushed in 2 weeks bro, been trying to build up the salts.


Oh gods help... it hurts... I literally fell off my chair laughing


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh gods help... it hurts... I literally fell off my chair laughing


Hahahahahahaha! I forgot I posted that LMFAO!


----------



## althor (Feb 5, 2015)

Just notice how the only people screwing with Barney's Farm are all "new members".
In 6 months they will be in this thread bashing the shit out of BF and pissed about wasting time growing their bullshit.


----------



## ayr0n (Feb 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Maybe @sunni could chime in on this?
> 
> If we get too off topic she could just change the thread title to coochie kush.....


Coochie Kush


----------



## ayr0n (Feb 5, 2015)

mikide said:


> hi
> 
> I have 5 plants on their 9th week of flowering. on the last few days one of them (barneys farm tangerine dream) started to act weird, it looks like it's suddenly continued growing like on the vegging phase. I don't know if it's re vegging and if this is it I son't know how it's possible because all of the other 4 plants are fine. what do you think?View attachment 3345014View attachment 3345015 View attachment 3345016


https://www.rollitup.org/t/could-it-be-re-vegging.859464/#post-11291627


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds like a funeral here let me just say for the record I have used Barney'sfarm for a long time and to this day iI still do I have purchased well over 40 seeds there pineapple chunk tangerine dream as well as a few others and I loved them never had one seed not germ all have been grown out to harvest not one Hermie to boot so this is all quite crazy to read about here it seems to me to be a thread more for Barney's haters then anything else Iknow lots of people here that grow bBarney's and love it just look around they are here..By the way I'm no noon been around a while...growing at the moment 5 cookies kush 2 2 tangerine dream as well as 2 strawberry blue just for shits and giggles. Some hydro DWC and some in black gold self made super soil...so take a peak if you want..Barney's has been good to me!!!!!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 17, 2015)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Sounds like a funeral here let me just say for the record I have used Barney'sfarm for a long time and to this day iI still do I have purchased well over 40 seeds there pineapple chunk tangerine dream as well as a few others and I loved them never had one seed not germ all have been grown out to harvest not one Hermie to boot so this is all quite crazy to read about here it seems to me to be a thread more for Barney's haters then anything else Iknow lots of people here that grow bBarney's and love it just look around they are here..By the way I'm no noon been around a while...growing at the moment 5 cookies kush 2 2 tangerine dream as well as 2 strawberry blue just for shits and giggles. Some hydro DWC and some in black gold self made super soil...so take a peak if you want..Barney's has been good to me!!!!!


Way to bring it back Stinky .


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Way to bring it back Stinky .


No problem man just trying to keep it real ive .never had trouble with barney's farm but i have with other big names from hermies to low germ rates to simply bad quality these i have total confidence in cant wait....


----------



## Boozle (Feb 18, 2015)

How can you win a cup and release different genetics as the cup winning name (liberty haze)? no hate just bad experience


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Maybe I will do a Lil more research but in today's world of seed banks and breeders I don't put a lot of faith in most any of them when it comes to pure genetics..But on the other things I mentioned germ rate germ to harvest rate Hermie free etc I think Barney's hold there own with almost anyone not to mention the tangerine and the pineapple chunk I've run many times that were outstanding they seem very good to me.


----------



## althor (Feb 18, 2015)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Maybe I will do a Lil more research but in today's world of seed banks and breeders I don't put a lot of faith in most any of them when it comes to pure genetics..But on the other things I mentioned germ rate germ to harvest rate Hermie free etc I think Barney's hold there own with almost anyone not to mention the tangerine and the pineapple chunk I've run many times that were outstanding they seem very good to me.


 If you are saying tangerine dream is a good strain then I discount any and everything you have said in the past and will ever say in the future as well. Not only have I grown it a couple of times but my closest friends have both grown it a couple of times and the very very best that came out of all three of our grows was just a little better than mediocre. The worst that came out wasnt even as good as most regular that comes around. The buzz type was absolutely terrible, just a real uncomfortable buzz.
So yeah, if TD is your thing, that explains why you like Barney's Farm and I would recommend you sticking with them.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 18, 2015)

althor said:


> If you are saying tangerine dream is a good strain then I discount any and everything you have said in the past and will ever say in the future as well. Not only have I grown it a couple of times but my closest friends have both grown it a couple of times and the very very best that came out of all three of our grows was just a little better than mediocre. The worst that came out wasnt even as good as most regular that comes around. The buzz type was absolutely terrible, just a real uncomfortable buzz.
> So yeah, if TD is your thing, that explains why you like Barney's Farm and I would recommend you sticking with them.


Dude who and what are you getting at first off I don't give a flying you know what whether you follow anything I say here Iam not motivated by your agreement or disagreements and iI certainly don't get into pissing contest over something I can't control..Just for the record I run hydro dwc and organic soil grows for clients and client only and Igrow what each of them want me to run..I could give a dam what anyone thinks but them..The hydro tangerine dream iI ran was outstanding to more then a few of my clients your experience may differ but it was not my experience with it...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2015)

stinkbudd1 said:


> it seems to me to be a thread more for Barney's haters then anything else


Probably because there's a gazillion of them. Just a guess.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 18, 2015)

Going out on a limb here but where there is smoke...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Boozle said:


> How can you win a cup and release different genetics as the cup winning name (liberty haze)? no hate just bad experience


dispicable really, fuck barneys for this alone.


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 19, 2015)

Boozle said:


> How can you win a cup and release different genetics as the cup winning name (liberty haze)? no hate just bad experience


Or releasing a 10 week hybrid and slapping the name Acupulco Gold on it, because, according to their description, it kind of captured the spirit of the original.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 19, 2015)

Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream gets the worst reviews of any strain I have ever read about. In my years of reading about different breeders I've seen 2 people that have liked the strain, and literally hundreds that say it's garbage, one of the people that liked it was right here on this very page.

Their Blue Cheese has got the best reviews of any strain they offer, and a few nice grows on here. 

With that said folks that recommend one of the worst strains out should be taken with a pound of salt, I'm not discrediting your experience Stinkbud, what I am saying is you must have literally got the one in a million. Barney's farm Tangerine Dream is reviewed so poorly that I know I am not the only one that digs DEEP into tangerine genetics from other breeders to make sure it's not there.

DNA/RP
Bodhi
Gage Green
Female seeds (probably the best budget seed company)
Humboldt seeds co.

I have had experience with all these companies and would gladly recommend them to others. I understand you are looking for autoflowers, look into 12/12 from seed please, auto flowers are a waste of time money and electricity to grow in doors. I've ranted about these pieces of shit heavily in the past ( if you want to read them look for yourself  will be in the auto section) Auto's cost more money to grow and provide you with a lesser quality finished product < that's the short version 

Some people will respond negatively to things they have wasted months and hundreds of dollars on, don't take it personally because someone has a very strong opinion, they are voicing that opinion so you don't waste your time. Sadly on forums such as this even when warned, repeatedly and aggressively, nubs will still go buy garbage and wonder why their end product is garbage.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Barney's FarI am seeing now I do see a trend that Tangerine Dream gets the worsI must have got one of t. Lucky good batch's reviews of any strain I have ever read about. In my years of reading about different breeders I've seen 2 people that have liked the strain, and literally hundreds that say it's garbage, one of the people that liked it was right here on this very page.
> 
> Their Blue Cheese has got the best reviews of any strain they offer, and a few nice grows on here.
> 
> ...


Hey mad props for your knowledge and post and yeah from what i am seeing now does show a pretty disturbing pattern and it seems i may have been served a Lucky batch and thats the only batch i got i ran them from clone the other two times i did them..By the way i never once said anyone here was lying about there experience nor will i ever do such i simply posted my experience with a ceartain company and that was that..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 19, 2015)

By the way I don't do never will do any auto flower cannabis plants I don't do 12/12 and I really don't like using fem seeds I've had a lot of high cost beens from so called reputable places that were not up to par...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2015)

Epilogue:

The amazing thing about Barney's Farm to me, is that their beans were regularly given out as 'tude freebies. Lots of us, I think, know first hand that BF sucks, w/o ever wasting a penny on them.....though for some, time/space = revenue.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Epilogue:
> 
> The amazing thing about Barney's Farm to me, is that their beans were regularly given out as 'tude freebies. Lots of us, I think, know first hand that BF sucks, w/o ever wasting a penny on them.....though for some, time/space = revenue.


Agreed, it is like buying a new kind of cheese that one has never tried and then you get it home and it reeks so bad you can't even put it in your mouth. But then you actually go back and buy it again?

I think not hahahahahhaa, once you have a bad experience it makes it hard for one to try that thing again. Unless they like punishing themselves.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 19, 2015)

Upstate2626 said:


> I admit my experience on Barneys is only limited to "freebies" but IMO they are just an average European breeder that newbies flock to b/c of cup wins. Now we all know that the "past" cup wins arent as legit as we all hoped they were but I have found okay/average plants with them and in my head put them in the same category as say Dinafem. Last seeds I sprouted from Barney's were 4 Blue Cheese freebies that I got from past orders from the mug shop. Decent growth, good smell in flower, a lil crusty but once dried and cured- it lost that smell that made it appealing to me in flower and lacked strength compared to what other nugs I had on hand.
> 
> Their Liberty Haze turned lots of folks off from Barneys but I have personally never grown it after reading its negative feedback. If it were 1995, I would be all over Barney's and Greenhouse but times have progressed and their is so much dank from so many places that I think Barney's has been surpassed many times over and you should try as many breeders as possible bc like I mentiuoned- so much dank in so many places outside European Breeders. Just thinking off the top of my head- only European breeder that is worth my $ IMO is Karma Genetics. Best wishes and good growing in 2015!


maybe barney's shit but don't think dinafem is only average i got some good strain from them not strong as what i have find after but good germ ratio (almost 95%) solid and stable nothing like the shit from barney's i remember having buy 4 pack of liberty haze..... very low germ rate and totally instable


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 19, 2015)

Barney420 said:


> Because I love cheese, last year I tried several cheese auto flower seeds I could find to grow under my light bubble: Dynafem, Royal Queen seeds, Barneys Farm seeds and Sweet seeds. None of them where a disappointment. The 'Sweet cheese auto' was the closest taste to the org (cannabis cup ) Big Buddha Cheese, the sweet cheese had the most compact white tops (very impressive!) while the Dynafem and Barneys seeds had fluffy tops with lots of small leafs in it but very good tasting (fresh mint cheese). The dynafem and barneys plants look and taste very similar could be the same seeds as far I am concerned. I know these commercial seeds are expensive but still worth to grow, if I needed to grow professionally I would not brother using seeds at all.


you can't go wrong with sweet seed their cream caramel and sweet afghan delicious is something really tasty and for the auto you can't go wrong with sweet skunk and sweet cheese they have taste and they don't lack potency like other auto's


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> you can't go wrong with sweet seed their cream caramel and sweet afghan delicious is something really tasty and for the auto you can't go wrong with sweet skunk and sweet cheese they have taste and they don't lack potency like other auto's


I had great experiences with Green Poison and Cream Mandarine however I also had poor experiences with their Dark Devil Auto and another auto by them. Not trying to detract from what you are saying but there are some that are hit and miss. I think sweet seeds is amazing even though 2 plants only yielded a gram, the other two were pure amazing.

GP review to come soon, I have it drying right now.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I watched it and it was alright, dude smokes a joint of pineapple chunk and they talk the talk for a couple minutes but nothing ground breaking or revolutionary.
> 
> here is a video that came on after though, I clicked on it because I have never seen Soma.


soma the thief number one ask him how many of his son in law he had robbed that son a ....


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> soma the thief number one ask him how many of his son in law he had robbed that son a ....


You trolling me or you being serious?


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I had great experiences with Green Poison and Cream Mandarine however I also had poor experiences with their Dark Devil Auto and another auto by them. Not trying to detract from what you are saying but there are some that are hit and miss. I think sweet seeds is amazing even though 2 plants only yielded a gram, the other two were pure amazing.
> 
> GP review to come soon, I have it drying right now.


i also had issue with the new purple auto from sweet red poison is very low yielder but their 3g auto like cream mandarine give good things under a 400 hps ,7 liters pot with biobizz all mix and earthworm casting and guano, i can easily get 35-50 grm per plant with sweet skunk auto an around 50- 70 gram with the cream mandarine , make them grow at 18/6 and NEVER transplant them and start them in the final pot !!


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You trolling me or you being serious?


serious!!!!! this asshole stole a lot of genetic from jimmy of reggae seed (one of the best seedbank in spain, try reina madre!!)


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> serious!!!!! this asshole stole a lot of genetic from jimmy of reggae seed (one of the best seedbank in spain, try reina madre!!)


Damn, what a shame! Looks like a harmless old man, but so does Ken Estes and my neighbor. People will do anything to make a buck or save a buck. What a crock of shit though if he is selling stolen genetics that is dirty.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> i also had issue with the new purple auto from sweet red poison is very low yielder but their 3g auto like cream mandarine give good things under a 400 hps ,7 liters pot with biobizz all mix and earthworm casting and guano, i can easily get 35-50 grm per plant with sweet skunk auto an around 50- 70 gram with the cream mandarine , make them grow at 18/6 and NEVER transplant them and start them in the final pot !!


Did you see my post about the cream mandarine (fast version) ? That was one of my favorite plants I have ever grown! I am not so good with the auto flowers so for now I am sticking with photos. I like to be able to turn the switch on or off on them.


----------



## ayr0n (Mar 9, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/germinating-bf-cookies-kush-help.862772/#post-11372948

https://www.rollitup.org/t/barneys-farm-new-cookies-kush-dwc-5-gallon-grow.860819/#post-11379154

https://www.rollitup.org/t/cookies-kush.862930/#post-11377894

https://www.rollitup.org/t/germ-bf-cookies-kush-in-rockwool-help.862773/#post-11372396

https://www.rollitup.org/t/barneys-farm-new-cookies-kush-dwc-5-gallon-grow.860819/#post-11379154


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 9, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/germinating-bf-cookies-kush-help.862772/#post-11372948
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/barneys-farm-new-cookies-kush-dwc-5-gallon-grow.860819/#post-11379154
> 
> ...


wooot we got the koochie koo growin. I am glad someone popped these I am always curious.


----------



## ayr0n (Mar 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> wooot we got the koochie koo growin. I am glad someone popped these I am always curious.


I already harvested one here's my grow journal:


----------



## mypassion (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi all! I have 6 Cookies Kush incoming... FUCK!


----------



## Smoke 1 Tone (Nov 18, 2016)

althor said:


> haha, marketing at its best.
> 
> My bet it is just as pisspoor, inconsistent, unreliable, and piece of shit just like 95% of Barney's Farms strains.
> Almost as good as the world reknown "cup winning" strain Tangerine Dream!
> ...


Wow I'm growing five of those strains right now and all are keepers. Barney Farms Seedbank has won numerous Cannabis cups and are well known. Instead of bashing Barney Farms which I'm probably sure you haven't even grown any of his strains instead just say I've never grown them and leave it at that


----------



## Smoke 1 Tone (Nov 18, 2016)

Here is a link to my current grow


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 18, 2016)

Barney420 said:


> I got my answer: Barneys Farm SUCKS, Cookies Kush SUCKS and the cannabis cup SUCKS  thank you all for the input


moat people posting haven't grown it which is what you were asking for so here's a first hand account. Very low yielder, finish fast little under 8 weeks, quality was really good, taste and smell was sweet cinnamon kind of smell, super low yield, slow veg took a long time to recover from training. Only had one to test though.


----------



## johny22 (Nov 18, 2016)

Amnesia lemon from barney"s farm it was a good smoke


----------



## johny22 (Nov 18, 2016)

Maybe u guys r treating ur ladys wrong


----------



## bobqp (Nov 18, 2016)

Small cookies kush about 3 weeks into flower in Australia . had no flowering nutrients as I'm trying to get it to reveg for the summer.harvested another small cookies kush. Had small buds on it got an ounce off it nice strong buzz. Sweet smelling flowers . I'd rather cross it over ghost train haze 1 at the end of the season. Small yeilder like dream machine. Blue og is a better yeilder stronger buzz rock hard buds.


----------



## Guntarget (Mar 17, 2017)

Well shit. This thread has put me in a right downer. I just got 5 free Barneys Farm beans from Gorilla seeds because i paid by bank transfer. (Awesome deal btw considering i only bought a couple of N.Lights seeds in the first place) So everyone thinks BF is shit then?? 
I know this is an old thread but if anyone's around who reads this can u tell me the best ones to germ. out of these 5 from B.Farm?? Cheers.
BF Critical Kush
BF LSD
BF Sweet Tooth Auto
BF Cookies Kush
BF Blue Cheese


----------



## bobqp (Mar 17, 2017)

Blue cheese. Cookies kush is still a strong smoke. Just not a heavy yeilder. Heard really good things about LSD. I'm growing a different version of blue cheese from big Buddha. My last cookies kush got stolen from bush fully seeded. Shame. People loved the smoke from my other cookies kush. So I'd choose blue cheese, LSD, cookies kush


----------



## Guntarget (Mar 17, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Blue cheese. Cookies kush is still a strong smoke. Just not a heavy yeilder. Heard really good things about LSD. I'm growing a different version of blue cheese from big Buddha. My last cookies kush got stolen from bush fully seeded. Shame. People loved the smoke from my other cookies kush. So I'd choose blue cheese, LSD, cookies kush



Cheers,Im just gonna go with the blue cheese and the LSD then cause ive only got space for 4 plants and ive got a N.Lights and a Purple amnesia already at the seedling stage just now. Btw here in Scotland almost all the weed I hear about getting sold is Cheese or Blue cheese so they must grow it in massive numbers for some good reason  I'll post my progress in a few weeks with pics if you have a look back on.
Cheers again for the advice.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 17, 2017)

Guntarget said:


> Cheers,Im just gonna go with the blue cheese and the LSD then cause ive only got space for 4 plants and ive got a N.Lights and a Purple amnesia already at the seedling stage just now. Btw here in Scotland almost all the weed I hear about getting sold is Cheese or Blue cheese so they must grow it in massive numbers for some good reason  I'll post my progress in a few weeks with pics if you have a look back on.
> Cheers again for the advice.


No problems. I bought blue cheese because all I heard about was how great blue cheese is. It grows well here in Australia . good luck with the growing


----------



## Guntarget (Mar 17, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Blue cheese. Cookies kush is still a strong smoke. Just not a heavy yeilder. Heard really good things about LSD. I'm growing a different version of blue cheese from big Buddha. My last cookies kush got stolen from bush fully seeded. Shame. People loved the smoke from my other cookies kush. So I'd choose blue cheese, LSD, cookies kush




PS. How fkg lucky you are to have the weather in Oz to be able to grow like that in your garden (Im guessing) I'd have my whole yard covered in dankage.


----------



## sirmonkeyass (Jul 3, 2017)

Grew out a Cookie Kush recently and it looked and smelled very nice. Had very strong lemon/lime smell. Super sad when I found out it was throwing bananas in week 5 of flower. Out of six separate strains sharing the same tent it was the only herm. The plant was healthy and stress free as far as I know... Just bad luck I suppose.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 20, 2017)

Well, here's is my Cookies Kush at 42 days if anyone is interested. It may turn out to be lousy smoke, but it hasn't hermied so far and even the lower buds are golf ball size. It will definitely yield well for me I think. Hope it's not garbage.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 20, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Well, here's is my Cookies Kush at 42 days if anyone is interested. It may turn out to be lousy smoke, but it hasn't hermied so far and even the lower buds are golf ball size. It will definitely yield well for me I think. Hope it's not garbage.
> View attachment 3981391 View attachment 3981392


Mine was potent . but rippers stole my revegged girl out bush full of seeds


----------



## cindysid (Jul 20, 2017)

The buds get bigger every day. It doesn't have a ton of visible trichomes, but I know trom experience that it can still be potent, and may frost up a lot more in the remaining weeks. I will post an update prior to harvest if there is interest.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 20, 2017)

Mine didn't frost up much but it was super potent . some people say this strain is crap but I think its a killer strain. I crossed ghost train haze over it but never got to grow the seeds due to rippers. I'd grow it again next season but this season I'm sticking with tnr, ghost train haze 1 ,critical super silver haze, trippy gorilla, gorilla bomb, sour diesel, and sour kosher


----------



## klx (Aug 6, 2017)

cindysid said:


> The buds get bigger every day. It doesn't have a ton of visible trichomes, but I know trom experience that it can still be potent, and may frost up a lot more in the remaining weeks. I will post an update prior to harvest if there is interest.


How is it travelling? Got a freebie of this and thought wonder if anyone has journaled this and found this thread and read the first 3 pages of grown men taking their dummies and throwing them violently out of their prams so was nice to see a pic


----------



## cindysid (Aug 6, 2017)

I actually harvested it yesterday. I will update with a smoke report as soon as it is ready.


----------



## cindysid (Aug 6, 2017)

I tried a test bud earlier today. I had to lie down because it made me so sleepy. Unless it changes with a cure, it's not for me!


----------



## thean1976 (Aug 14, 2017)

althor said:


> haha, marketing at its best.
> 
> My bet it is just as pisspoor, inconsistent, unreliable, and piece of shit just like 95% of Barney's Farms strains.
> Almost as good as the world reknown "cup winning" strain Tangerine Dream!
> ...


I did it and it's piss poor. I have been put off GSC because of it. The only thing that's been ok is Critical Kush


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2017)

Won a pack of fem seeds from gorilla seed bank...lol after doing some research om Barney's Farm, I'm not sure what pack to grab of if it's even worth the risk!!!

Anyone reading this that has experience with their current offerings thru gorilla seed bank, please advise. thanks.


----------



## johny22 (Dec 11, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Won a pack of fem seeds from gorilla seed bank...lol after doing some research om Barney's Farm, I'm not sure what pack to grab of if it's even worth the risk!!!
> 
> Anyone reading this that has experience with their current offerings thru gorilla seed bank, please advise. thanks.


Yo Cob wats up, so u get to pick a free pack.of.fems? Try the amnesia


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2017)

what's good J22. Yea, that amnesia lemon is my first choice after doing some research and reading. Was interested in the LSD also, but the flowering time is a turn off. Have you ran the amnesia? Thank for the input bruh. Actually the LSD isn't the long flowering one I was thinking of. maybe it is one of the haze crosses I was reading on. Looking for the sativa effect. I have enough body/couchlock strains atm.


----------



## johny22 (Dec 11, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> what's good J22. Yea, that amnesia lemon is my first choice after doing some research and reading. Was interested in the LSD also, but the flowering time is a turn off. Have you ran the amnesia? Thank for the input bruh.


 amnesia lemon very potent nice sativa buzz, yeilds well very sticky strong smell


----------



## johny22 (Dec 11, 2017)

That was a side cola main cola was longer then my arm and filled in completely


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2017)

johny22 said:


> View attachment 4056841 amnesia lemon very potent nice sativa buzz, yeilds well very sticky strong smell


Veeeedy nice. You've just help me make up my mind. Eh... What would be your second choice from Barney's? Yea a free pack of fem. From the Gorilla seed bank promo.


----------



## johny22 (Dec 11, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Veeeedy nice. You've just help me make up my mind. Eh... What would be your second choice from Barney's? Yea a free pack of fem. From the Gorilla seed bank promo.


Not to sure only tried 2 strains from barneys the amnesia and cookies kush, cookies kush was rubbish i endend up rippin out a 7 footer took to long to flower, i hear good things on the pineapple chunk...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2017)

ahhh ok....yea the pineapple chunk, lsd, amnesia lemon and red deisal/dragon seem to be the most popular from the small research I've done. Barney's doesn't have too good a rep nowadays(from what I can dig up). Just gone say f$&k it and get the amnesia lemon. Waiting on my boy to gift me some bohdi gear. Bastard did an order and didn't tell me! Lol I wanted to go-in and grab my own picks.


----------



## johny22 (Dec 11, 2017)

Yeah finishing up some appy superskunks from bhodi very nice strain got a grapejelly pheno just when u thought u ve smelt them all lol, but yeah the amnesia had peeps taking days off work they get up the next day there still high i was really impressed with it coz i got it as a freebie, seen a lot of bad reviews on barnys but damn that lemon was nice very psychoactive im sure u will love it


----------



## 420Dust (Dec 11, 2017)

sirmonkeyass said:


> Grew out a Cookie Kush recently and it looked and smelled very nice. Had very strong lemon/lime smell. Super sad when I found out it was throwing bananas in week 5 of flower. Out of six separate strains sharing the same tent it was the only herm. The plant was healthy and stress free as far as I know... Just bad luck I suppose.


I don't know if it was bad luck....I grew a single seed Cookies Kush from Attitude seed. It was a big beautiful looking plant and then BAM that bitch hermed on me. Grown outside with 15 other plants that were from different breeders and that was the only one to herm...the plant was so nice looking I wanted to try the Cookies Kush again this past summer but just did not trust Barneys Farm had corrected the problem...Maybe next summer??


----------



## Blitz35 (Mar 7, 2018)

ganjaman87 said:


> Barneys Farm fucking sucks


I finally learnt this first hand lol. Just chopped (first time this happened to me) 3 huge pievce of shit plants that for one reason or another, decided to hardly flower. Never had this happen before..last grow from barney's crap was high yielding, potentless, this was no yielding lol. I too received most of them as free seeds, and i wish i had seen this thread prior to planting them..never again!!! Came to check if i should plant cookies kush i have from them..but after seeing all this..no way..saves me 8 weeks of wasted growing! lol


----------



## AbeFroman (Mar 7, 2018)

I loved their Vanilla Kush back in the day.


----------



## Ebola21 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ive not been happy with it. I bought 5 seeds and have grown 4; all of which have been nothing but trouble. Three were total nightmares throughout the entire process, one was better but was still a huge pain. The one seed I have left I cant decide if I want to roll the dice and risk being annoyed again, or just give it away. All four I grew have been females, but I would have almost preferred them to be males and tossing them for how much work they ended up being.


----------



## Blitz35 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ebola21 said:


> Ive not been happy with it. I bought 5 seeds and have grown 4; all of which have been nothing but trouble. Three were total nightmares throughout the entire process, one was better but was still a huge pain. The one seed I have left I cant decide if I want to roll the dice and risk being annoyed again, or just give it away. All four I grew have been females, but I would have almost preferred them to be males and tossing them for how much work they ended up being.


My thoughts exactly lol. You gotta ask yourself, is it really worth the 90+% chance that you will end up pissed off because of it? lol I felt bad tossing mine today..but actually feel better by tonight knowing i dont have to come home and literally see living proof of time wastage lol. I had 2 germinating since 2 days ago as i was quite sure i was tossing my present ones early..after further reading about them..i decided its not worth the time and annoyance..threw the seeds out with the plants lol. It's such a nice feeling waking up and seeing the ladies thriving, and with barney's crap, it's anything but happiness..its like ok..let's go see how they're fucked up today lol. Each watering you hope it'll be better, and no matter what..they just get worse and worse.


----------



## Samydank (Mar 11, 2018)

cheese in disguise lol


----------



## Strainwyze (Oct 26, 2018)

althor said:


> Cup are rigged, they have been busted for rigging cups and just about any winning strain from the Amsterdam cup is like 1 pheno out of 1000 plants. Cups are nothing but bullshit and many of us have learned our lessons on dropping 20 bucks per seed for the most recent "cup winning" strain. Tangerine Dream won a cup and I wouldnt even use it to wipe my ass with. Worst strain on the planet but somehow won a "cup".


I'd wipe my ass with it as well , they claim up to 26% THC hahaha yeah fucking right !
More Like 2.6% THC , But if you like growing rope Tangerine dream is your thing !!! 

Definitely worst strain EVER !


----------

